# What is this?



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Any of you wild plant enthusiasts recognize this plant? It looks very similar to the poke salad plant in the 2nd picture, but it is not poke weed. I ate it last year thinking that it was poje and didn't die so I know it's edible. The 2nd picture is poke weed.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I don't know what it is but I usually have a 10 foot tall poke plant.In the fall wild birds and my chickens eat the berries which I was always told were poisonous.I don't have enough of them to make poke sallet.Every year I let it go hoping more will grow the next year but I guess all the seeds get eaten and not growing when pooped out.LOL Do the leaves have an odor?I just recently learned the leaves of a lemon tree smell like lemons.Or let it grow and you may be able to recognize it if it gets flowers.That's what I did with a mystery plant.Found out I was growing "mole"beans which are toxic,I thank God none of my birds tried to eat it.Good luck finding out and let us know what it is if you find out.And in the future be careful what you pick and eat,a lot of edible plants can look similar to poisonous ones.We want you around...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Looks like a pretty healthy weed to me


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Karen, it's a very tasty weed! I ate when I thought it was poke weed a day lived to tell about it! CQ, all parts of poke weed are said to be toxic esp the berries, roots, stalk and older leaves. The younger leaves are cut, washed, and boiled 2 or 3 times before actually seasoning and eating. Quite tasty. My breakfast this morning was scrambled eggs and poke sallat.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

My first thought was that it looked like the Hibiscus bush outside our patio. They produce pretty flowers but I dont see any buds on your plant in the first pic.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Dawg, it will get little lacey white blooms later on, late May or June.


----------

